# The world against Tartary?



## HELLBOY (Jan 16, 2021)

Many times it is necessary to see beyond what the official history tells us ...
Chronology...
The last time the flag of Tartary was seen in an atlas of nations was in 1865




Flags of all nations 1865​
In this atlas by Colton, J. H. 1865 ... In the America zone, we still have the Confederates and that flag called Quarantine catches my attention. In it, Tartaria has already disappeared and we only have china, click on the link to David Rumsay's library.



https://www.davidrumsey.com/luna/se...NKxcevwe9SlJ56qHBLLtbdpz1n-9GhFOSMNiQJs8FawcY​
Long ago, we have this atlas of Homann, Johann Baptist, 1663-1724 





Flags of nations  1716​https://www.davidrumsey.com/luna/se...ist_No,Series_No;lc:RUMSEY~8~1&mi=135&trs=500
In these Flags of nations 1716, could say that this was the ponorama in Asia, before that important date 1812.

Then , 1812 Napoleon and other countries supposedly invade Russia, but instead of attacking St. Petersburg the Russian capital at that time, it attacks Moscow (Tartary) even it is said that Napoleon and Alexander I were in fact friends.  French invasion of Russia - Wikipedia
SH Archive - Is the American Civil War part of the War of 1812? SH Archive - 1812 French Invasion of Russia vs. Logistics SH Archive - Uniforms: Old World Order vs. New World Order SH Archive - Is Tartaria a Fairy tale?

We see that in the flags of the nations it was in 1865 even this Tartary, right?

And the crimean war was in 1853 and 1856, so we have to assume that then there is still the nation of Tartary next to Russia, but according to official history the conflict faced the Russian Empire and the Kingdom of Greece against a league formed by the Ottoman Empire, France, the United Kingdom and the Kingdom of Sardinia.  Crimean War - Wikipedia

I think this map could give us a rough overview of Asia, from Napoleon's invasion of Tartary.



1789 Bonne, Rigobert
https://www.davidrumsey.com/luna/se...ub_List_No,Series_No;lc:RUMSEY~8~1&mi=0&trs=1​
What if it was all one all against Tartary, look how it took them a whole year to take Sevastopol, Crimea. Something similar to what happened in the Boxer rebellion 1898. SH Archive - 1899-1901: Boxer Rebellion. What are they hiding?
It was practically the Qing dynasty (China Tartara) against the world and it took those 11 countries a whole year to defeat them. It can be said that it was the last bastion of this Tartara nation.
According to wiki:


After the war in Crimea, they abandoned the Tatars to their fate and were left at the mercy of the Russian authorities.
 Their harassment caused some 200,000 of them to emigrate to the Ottoman Empire between 1856 and 1863. At the same time, Orthodox Christians from Buchac settled on the peninsula and some Armenians from Anatolia moved to Transcaucasia. In the Caucasus the Russians continued to fight Shamil, whom both the Western European and Ottoman powers had abandoned; finally surrendered to General Aleksandr Bariátinski on August 25, 1859. The Russians then undertook the expulsion of the Circassians and other Muslim peoples from the area, which involved the march of more than a million people to Ottoman territory .

Crimean War - Wikipedia

As you see this war followed by the Circassian genocide, is the story really like the official story says? SH Archive - The Circassian Genocide and the American Civil War.

It's like all these wars were actually against Tartary

Even take a look at Anatoly Fomenko's chronology: SH Archive - Pardon me, but I have a few humble questions about Tartaria


​


----------



## dreamtime (Jan 16, 2021)

Looks like there's a lot of evidence for a war between many factions one the one side and Tartary on the other side. But hard to tell who won. If Tartary won, they later wrote themselves out of history. I find it more likely though that it was destroyed from outside forces, even though the people who rule our world probably come from central Asia historically, somewhere in the area where the two most problematic monotheistic religions came from (Judaism and Islam), and they later also undermined christianity with the same degenerative influence.


----------



## matematik (Jan 16, 2021)

A lot of how Tartaria is portrayed strikes me as similar to globalist NWO propaganda, this huge, harmonious nation with no concept of race and nationalism, no wars, sustainable energy, high tech, etc. Sounds very much like the NWO utopia the elites often push.

It all sounds a bit counter intuitive to human nature to me, and how humans behave today. I guess some would argue that racial strife and division is a post-reset thing, but that sounds a bit far-fetched to me.


----------



## AthroposRex (Jan 16, 2021)

The Owl on the Tartarian flag is interesting when one considers the Owl that is made from the DC Capitol and surrounding street layout. Was DC the Tartarian capitol in America? Or is the Owl representing something else?


----------



## HELLBOY (Jan 18, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> Looks like there's a lot of evidence for a war between many factions one the one side and Tartary on the other side. But hard to tell who won. If Tartary won, they later wrote themselves out of history. I find it more likely though that it was destroyed from outside forces, even though the people who rule our world probably come from central Asia historically, somewhere in the area where the two most problematic monotheistic religions came from (Judaism and Islam), and they later also undermined christianity with the same degenerative influence.


You're right, it sounds good.
You're right, it sounds good.
This story doesn't really add up if we compare it to some interesting things described here in the forum like: SH Archive - 1854-59 ship: SS Great Eastern a.k.a. Leviathan SH Archive - 18th-19th centuries: Bazookas, Rockets, Comets and Destroyed Cities SH Archive - Robocops, Automatons, and Mechanized War Chariots of the Ancient World
The narrative, unable or unwilling to hide things like this, continues its attempts to convince us that inventions like these existed in a vacuum and were surrounded by uneducated crowds, yet we had automatic assassins running after specific individuals in earlier ages. You don't go from milking a cow to building robots without having an education.
Who knows what kind of war it really was, with all these advances.


matematik said:


> A lot of how Tartaria is portrayed strikes me as similar to globalist NWO propaganda, this huge, harmonious nation with no concept of race and nationalism, no wars, sustainable energy, high tech, etc. Sounds very much like the NWO utopia the elites often push.
> 
> It all sounds a bit counter intuitive to human nature to me, and how humans behave today. I guess some would argue that racial strife and division is a post-reset thing, but that sounds a bit far-fetched to me.



It is true, humanity is very varied and it is very common to live daily with people who seem to like aggressiveness and other harmful behaviors that already involve Psychology, it is rare that something like this is not mentioned for this empire. But the books always speak of them as barbarians, cannibals, etc.
As mentioned in this comment on Palafox's book "The conquest of China by Tartarus"
https://stolenhistory.net/threads/tartary-in-jeffersons-library.1007/post-37167These two things stuck with me:
These Tartaros are atheists, but they do not hate any religion, they are cruel that if they are warriors.
"In the court of Beijing
where King Xunchi resides, the Tartar Ladies enter our Church, although so far it is more for
curiosity than by religion, and they revere the holy images that are on the altars of the Church.
Think that they do it to please the parents; because they see them esteemed by King Tartarus and by the great
of his court; and because they are easy, simple, courteous and do not reject any religion. "


AthroposRex said:


> The Owl on the Tartarian flag is interesting when one considers the Owl that is made from the DC Capitol and surrounding street layout. Was DC the Tartarian capitol in America? Or is the Owl representing something else?



What do you think the Owl represents? I have even seen it on the Map of Urbano Monte for the area of Argentina Composite: Tavola 1-60. (Map of the World) (with additional spheres and labels in the four corners).   and in the Geoglyphs of Oyotún, an Eagle and an Owl. Google Maps


----------



## AthroposRex (Jan 18, 2021)

HELLBOY said:


> dreamtime said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like there's a lot of evidence for a war between many factions one the one side and Tartary on the other side. But hard to tell who won. If Tartary won, they later wrote themselves out of history. I find it more likely though that it was destroyed from outside forces, even though the people who rule our world probably come from central Asia historically, somewhere in the area where the two most problematic monotheistic religions came from (Judaism and Islam), and they later also undermined christianity with the same degenerative influence.
> ...



Personally, my intuition tells me that it is a symbol of the old world that was well known. Tied to mystery school thinking. With the Minerva Owl being the one that most likely is represented here, I'm struck by this idea that this was once Roman territory and it wasn't long ago. 

Regardless of exactly what it means, we can look at the types of groups that use the owl still and infer a type of connection. Spiritual successors if not direct descendents. This link is only a small step from wackypedia, but it's got the usual suspects. Disney, illuminati, etc

https://www.richardcassaro.com/uncovering-the-secret-owl-society/
There are plenty of references to Freemasons using owls as symbols. However, I can't help but feel like they are squatting in the bones of a greater culture. Possibly the mystery and secrets aspect is just the secret that everything is a lie. Perhaps it is as simple as ancient families choosing animals as their heraldry. And this was a capitol of whoever originally used the owl, which is why I was curious about the tartarian owl.


----------



## JWW427 (Jan 18, 2021)

From what I know, the owl is representative of Catherine of the Wheel and the Annunaki goddess Lilith.
Lilith and Samael ruled as king and queen in Sumeria.

https://istina.rin.ru/eng/ufo/text/663.html
Lilith is considered a dark goddess of evil in the occult I believe.
The Bohemian Grove is a pedophile/blackmail/child sacrifice club that worships the owl in the ceremony: "The cremation of care."

https://www.texemarrs.com/062012/bohemian_grove.htm
An owl is hidden in the Alma Mater statue at Columbia University.

On the Tartary flag the owl just may represent wisdom, foresight, and spirituality. I hope we can figure it out with proof.

I really hate the Disney franchise. Walt was a Grove member I think.



https://stolenhistory.net/threads/i...s-native-residential-schools.2685/#post-20639


----------



## Bitbybit (Jan 20, 2021)

I am into new chonology, but i cant see any evidence of the tartars being anything else than nomads.
Old descriptions of these people is describing a nomad lifestyle with alcohol etc.
The maps with tartaria most of the time indicates this "empire" had no coast = it had no harbours = no fleet.
And in Swedish "tattare" ("Tartarguy") means gypsies. However as far as i can tell by the old sources the ethnic "Tartar" seems to be some mixup of turkic/mongol/russian without any real clear understanding of what they are.  And the people drawing the maps doesnt seem to care very much.   If someone would found an old map of Africa and it would say in the middle  "Independent Sahara" it wouldnt mean it was an empire. And my notion is that Tartaria is just that, wasteland.   But then perhaps some leader claims land of sahara, and then the "Sahara Empire" would decrease on the map.  And after a while, it would cease to exist.


----------



## HELLBOY (Jan 20, 2021)

Bitbybit said:


> I am into new chonology, but i cant see any evidence of the tartars being anything else than nomads.
> Old descriptions of these people is describing a nomad lifestyle with alcohol etc.
> The maps with tartaria most of the time indicates this "empire" had no coast = it had no harbours = no fleet.
> And in Swedish "tattare" ("Tartarguy") means gypsies. However as far as i can tell by the old sources the ethnic "Tartar" seems to be some mixup of turkic/mongol/russian without any real clear understanding of what they are.  And the people drawing the maps doesnt seem to care very much.   If someone would found an old map of Africa and it would say in the middle  "Independent Sahara" it wouldnt mean it was an empire. And my notion is that Tartaria is just that, wasteland.   But then perhaps some leader claims land of sahara, and then the "Sahara Empire" would decrease on the map.  And after a while, it would cease to exist.


But then why give it your own flag in these flags of nations 1716, 1865.
1812 Napoleon attacks Moscow SH Archive - 1812 French Invasion of Russia vs. Logistics , The Anglo-American War of 1812, all American independences between 1810 onwards, the Crimean War was in 1853 and 1856 SH Archive - Battlefield Crimea ,
1863 Russian participation in the US Civil War SH Archive - 1863 Russian involvement in the US Civil War , Sino-Japanese War (Qing Dynasty vs Japan) 1894-1895, 1899-1901: Boxer Rebellion SH Archive - 1899-1901: Boxer Rebellion. What are they hiding? , Russo-Japanese War 1904-1905.
Would you even add this thread about Sibir ancient capital of Tartary? SH Archive - The city of Sibir: ancient capital of the Tartars
How do you manage to change the history of something like the "American War of Independence"? Simple, just like the war between western forces and Russian Tartary turned into war between western forces (Napoleon against Moscow), just skip the enemy from the list and draw some arbitrary lines between western forces. Note that the true enemy of the Westerners had to be included in some way, similar to how the Tartars became "mercenaries", the American Tatars became "American Indians", conveniently on both sides so that the Historians will not be suspicious when finding historical evidence of an obvious conflict. between natives and westerners during the war. SH Archive - Uniforms: Old World Order vs. New World Order
I have a theory that it was not before 1700 that Scythia became Tartary. I think something big happened around 1700, and when we want to understand pre-1700 society, we can look at Pompeii, for example, which was destroyed shortly before. 
I believe that during the late 17th century there were some great global conflicts / wars, but it was not until about 1700 that Western forces were able to begin large-scale global dominance. I also believe that colonialism did not occur before 1700.
Official history hides a great world power that existed until the 19th century. Tartary was a country with its own flag, its own government, and its own place on the map. Its territory was huge, but somehow it was quietly incorporated into Russia and some other countries.
There was an additional combat asset officially available to the Russians in the War of 1812. And that was the Militia. It seems that this so-called Militia was actually the army of Tartary fighting against Napoleon and Alexander I.
There is an opinion that the 1812 event actually took place between 1840-1860. However, it still wouldn't explain the appearance of the militia uniforms. They look more like the First World War.
As for weapons, it's hard to say what real equipment they might have had. It seems we ended up seeing what was allowed to go through the censorship. Some things slide here and there, of course, but we definitely won't see bazookas.


----------



## Bitbybit (Jan 22, 2021)

The flag is interesting, but lets say a map would say "independent sahara" and have a flag, would it be an empire?

After reading some more, it seems like gypsies and tartar in old sources should be seen as different ethnic groups.  However, their lifestyle could just be similar, so in the eyes of the contemporaries the two groups are mixed up.


some interesting texts:
https://books.openedition.org/ceup/1549?lang=en
some extracts_
"Official documents in Old Slavonic use different terms for the two populations: _hiži tatary _(Tatar huts) and _dvory tatary _(Tatar homesteads) and _celiadi tsigany _(Gypsy families)_. _The legal status of the Tatars was also somewhat different to that of the Gypsies.39 The Tatar slaves in Moldavia were probably the remains of the Cuman population that had settled in the region prior to the Mongol invasion.40 It is clear that we are dealing with two populations that are different from an ethnic point of view, which shared the same social status, although even this contained certain differences. "
...
"This theory is linked to the opinion popular in the nineteenth century that the Gypsies arrived in Europe under the aegis of the Mongols. It is generally considered that this population came to Europe via the steppes north of the Black Sea, either brought by the Tatars or contemporary to the Tatars. The oriental origins of the Gypsies, their cultural characteristics and their nomadic lifestyle as well as the fact that in many countries they were called “Tatars” all contributed to the creation of this opinion."


----------



## Safranek (Jan 23, 2021)

AthroposRex said:


> Personally, my intuition tells me that it is a symbol of the old world that was well known. Tied to mystery school thinking. With the Minerva Owl being the one that most likely is represented here, I'm struck by this idea that this was once Roman territory and it wasn't long ago.



My intuition tells me the same.

The owl symbol has different interpretations among various people. On the one hand it is attributed as the symbol of wisdom and was used to represent such among the original Christians (people of the cross, later called pagans). Confirmation of this is in statues of Athena Pallas, Minerva, Ishtar. It was also used by the Tartarians (Scythians) in the same way. Similarly, it was placed on top of totem poles by the North American Indians.

In Christianity and Islam it took on its opposite meaning.











The conquerors always to their best to eliminate all sacred symbols of cultures they conquer, and then follow up with attributing the opposite to them in history.


----------



## Bitbybit (Jan 23, 2021)

I could be wrong, but those last two pics looks like a modern statuett, and a pretty recent tomtepole. Image search for totem poles results in black and white photos of totem poles without any owls as well..


----------



## Huaqero (Jan 23, 2021)

AthroposRex said:


> The Owl on the Tartarian flag is interesting when one considers the Owl that is made from the DC Capitol and surrounding street layout. Was DC the Tartarian capitol in America? Or is the Owl representing something else?


The _Owl_ is also goddess Athena's bird, representing her _wisdom_.
You know, _the lady with the helmet_, which is also _'Minerva'_ in Rome, _'Lady Brittania'_ in Britain, anonymously depicted in masonic lodges
and also anonymously carved on Obscured World buildings' facades by the thousands all over the world.

My guess is that she hides an _elongated skull_ under the helmet.


----------



## Safranek (Jan 23, 2021)

Bitbybit said:


> I could be wrong, but those last two pics looks like a modern statuett, and a pretty recent tomtepole. Image search for totem poles results in black and white photos of totem poles without any owls as well..



You're not wrong, I think they are modern. I've seen the old originals but I couldn't find any with a quick search when I was writing the post and I was ready for bed. I based what I wrote on actually seeing some of the original totem poles in an article I read and tried to find the source but no luck. Some of the modern ones try to copy the old, some just innovate. Hard to find original totem poles on Google search.

If I find the original article I will quote it, though its not in English but can be translated. The first two are originals. 

There are also some family, city crests in Asia and Central Europe containing the owl.


----------



## GuyFromTacoma (Jan 24, 2021)

I tried to do some digging last night but I cannot find reference to this Japanese flag anywhere else? As seen in the OP post.


----------



## matematik (Jan 24, 2021)

GuyFromTacoma said:


> I tried to do some digging last night but I cannot find reference to this Japanese flag anywhere else? As seen in the OP post.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5908



Do you think most references to the old flag have been covered up, or the author simply made a mistake or lied about it? I think it's quite plausible that Japan did have a different flag before the current sun design. The "Land of the Rising Sun" thing seems to be quite a recent idea, even on the mainstream chronology.

Apparently the Japanese never called themselves that originally, it was the moniker the Chinese gave them in the 6th century due to Japan's easterly location relative to China, which the Japanese liked and began to use themselves. So the official history goes any way, but that may be just a story to make the name and flag seem older than it really is. I find the Chinese story questionable because I'm not convinced China as it's known today existed until the last few hundred years.

If that really was the old flag of Japan, then it makes the official story regarding the origin of Japan's name "Nihon/Nippon" meaning "sun's origin" seem highly doubtful, and that it's more likely a very recent name and identity given to them. It's always seemed illogical to me that the Japanese would call themselves "land of the rising sun", because where the sun appears to rise is obviously relative to where you are, if you're actually in Japan then the sun does not appear to rise there any more than it does anywhere else.


----------



## GuyFromTacoma (Jan 24, 2021)

matematik said:


> GuyFromTacoma said:
> 
> 
> > I tried to do some digging last night but I cannot find reference to this Japanese flag anywhere else? As seen in the OP post.
> ...



I am not versed enough in the topic to offer my thoughts, though it does seem this Blue/White/Blue Japanese flag (looks like the current Honduran flag to me) doesn't exist any more?

Upon further digging I found this:





As you can see it is titled 'Erroneous'. According to the researcher the flag was incorrectly described by Dutch sailors back to European and American powers in 1850. Apparently a similar flag of white/black/white was used by the Tokugawa Shogunate (rule 1600-1868).

Supposed similar flag that was mistaken for the white/blue/white above by the Dutch......




I'm going to stop because the story is all over the place. Basically that flag in the book isn't referenced anywhere. According to wiki Japan only started using flags from 1868 onwards (before that it was all 'warring states' banners and emblems).

That book of flags sure seems interesting, maybe the author simply made a mistake?


----------



## Bitbybit (Jan 24, 2021)

Does anyone know what the word "Kaifer" means in this book?

https://www.davidrumsey.com/luna/se...ist_No,Series_No;lc:RUMSEY~8~1&mi=135&trs=500


----------



## dreamtime (Jan 24, 2021)

Bitbybit said:


> Does anyone know what the word "Kaifer" means in this book?



old german for _Kaiser_, means _emperor_.


----------



## Bitbybit (Jan 24, 2021)

This map also have tartaria:

https://www.davidrumsey.com/luna/servlet/detail/RUMSEY~8~1~307801~90077688:Carte-de-l-Europe?sort=pub_list_no_initialsort%2Cpub_date%2Cpub_list_no%2Cseries_no

However, again, it seems like it is viewed as non-significant areas compared to the rest.


dreamtime said:


> Bitbybit said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know what the word "Kaifer" means in this book?
> ...



Thanks, The "f" is perhaps the double ss but written as an f in those days ?


----------



## HELLBOY (Jan 24, 2021)

GuyFromTacoma said:


> I tried to do some digging last night but I cannot find reference to this Japanese flag anywhere else? As seen in the OP post.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5908


Now if you look at Colton's National Flags, G.W. The flag of Japan turns white. National Flags.



​
Argentina automatically appears with a sun on its flag. They are both from the same date 1865.


​


Bitbybit said:


> This map also have tartaria:
> 
> https://www.davidrumsey.com/luna/servlet/detail/RUMSEY~8~1~307801~90077688:Carte-de-l-Europe?sort=pub_list_no_initialsort%2Cpub_date%2Cpub_list_no%2Cseries_no
> 
> ...


How about this?
I saw on wiki that the flag for the Qing dynasty  was this:



1889–1912​
This Qing dynasty seems to have been around for a long period.


Engraved view on 1 double sheet plate, showing the gifts presented to Vice King by Dutch ambassador Van Hoorn in Fuzhou. Includes reference to people, events and places. Source: Dapper, Gedenkwaerdig bedryf (Van Meurs 1670).  84. Les presents presentees au Vice Roi Singlamon


So it was in 1716 Homann, Johann Baptist. Can you notice the griffin or dragon on it?



By 1865 he still had this Griffin or Dragon.




​It is the same style of dragon that crushes St. George.


The appearance in Paris in 1670 of a book signed by Juan de Palafox y Mendoza on the fall of the Ming dynasty in China, History of the conquest of China by Tartarus, was a relevant topic.
HB: Sounds like they found this book after a while.
Palafox's book was based on informational reports sent by various missionaries in the Philippines and probably China. Inherent in his pastoral work in New Spain, Palafox had a keen interest in missionary work in the Philippines and by extension to the rest of Asia, hence he had access to the periodic reports that crossed the Pacific Ocean in the galleons that reported Manila and Acapulco .
China with the fall of the Ming dynasty in 1644 and the rise of a new dynasty forged by the Manchus, the people who had invaded the great Empire.
According to wiki: Nakami Tatsuo, Philip Franz von Siebold was the one who brought the use of the term Manchuria by Europeans after borrowing it from the Japanese, who were the first to use it geographically in the 18th century, although neither the language Neither Manchu nor Chinese had a term in their own language equivalent to "Manchuria" as a toponym, as it has imperialist connotations. According to Bill Sewell, it was the Europeans who first began to use the name Manchuria to refer to that location and that " it is not a true geographic term. "
Long and bloody battles were fought. Two contenders for the Ming throne
They fought in the region during 1646 and 1647, until the Chinese forces of the new Qing regime, led by Li Chengdong, crushed the remaining forces, but until 1673 armed resistance movements continued to be recorded in southern China.
Laconically Palafox concludes:
“Here the so famous Empire of China came to an end, and was submitted in all its fifteen provinces to the great King Xunchi of Tartary, a boy from thirteen to fourteen years old, when the conquest ended, and the Lord of three crowns, that of Tartary, that of China and that of Korea, which make up an Empire of excessive and continuous greatness.
The conquest of so many great Reynos ended in less than four years; I can say about their flags, like Alejandro's, that it doesn't seem like they were conquering, but rather walking the world. "

HB: Apply Fomenko's chronology to all this and everything becomes more interesting. He speaks of Russia-Horde (Tartary) and the Ottoman Empire.

Peter Heylyn. the way he represented Tartary in the 17th century. Tartaria is linked to China in the east (not sure if Anian's fastball really exists) that broke away from the Americas. There is Russia and Poland in the west. Scythia in the north. It is separated from China in the south by a Great Wall. The great wall of tartar in China It cannot be generalized due to the extension / size / difference in climates.




















​


----------



## trismegistus (Jan 25, 2021)

Bitbybit said:


> Thanks, The "f" is perhaps the double ss but written as an f in those days ?



Close. It is used to represent a “short” s sound (_s versus sss)_, which is why you will sometimes see it in the same word with a regular s


----------



## metitarvel (May 10, 2021)

AthroposRex said:


> The Owl on the Tartarian flag is interesting when one considers the Owl that is made from the DC Capitol and surrounding street layout. Was DC the Tartarian capitol in America? Or is the Owl representing something else?


360 - the loop


----------



## DampDevil (Jun 28, 2021)

Safranek said:


> My intuition tells me the same.
> 
> The owl symbol has different interpretations among various people. On the one hand it is attributed as the symbol of wisdom and was used to represent such among the original Christians (people of the cross, later called pagans). Confirmation of this is in statues of Athena Pallas, Minerva, Ishtar. It was also used by the Tartarians (Scythians) in the same way. Similarly, it was placed on top of totem poles by the North American Indians.
> 
> ...


When it comes to mysterious owls, perhaps the Bohemian club is worth mentioning?
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/47/BohemianClubOwl2.jpg

The cremation of care and all that.
https://miro.medium.com/max/1500/0*nEEy5wLCxUydhPFX.jpg

If you were part of an old empire, driven underground. Out of all history books. What would you do? Perhaps start a club with your trusted friends. Where you can scheme and come up with plans to rise again.
Perhaps you plan your cities to reflect your true allegiance.
http://www.liederschatz.net/occult/images/dc/Occult9.gif 

Found an entire site about this damn Owl and it always seems to start on the Map of Tartary. =)


----------

